# Hosting Services - Endorced by DN.ca



## MapleDots__ (Nov 14, 2022)

*Hello fellow members,*


Please remember to support our Sponsors WHC, Canspace and Full Host when looking for web hosting services.

They are also registrars and all have stellar reputations.

The companies have been thoroughly reviewed by dn.ca and we can confidently recommend them to our members.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 14, 2022)

Been with Canspace for many years now. Couldn’t be happier.
Actually how I first met @MapleDots .
 I was having a bit of confusion initially with setup (totally me) and Frank reached out to me and gave me his number. I called and he cleared things up for me and we went on to quite a lengthy conversation about domains and the business. I always appreciated that


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 14, 2022)

jaydub said:


> Been with Canspace for many years now. Couldn’t be happier.
> Actually how I first met @MapleDots .
> I was having a bit of confusion initially with setup (totally me) and Frank reached out to me and gave me his number. I called and he cleared things up for me and we went on to quite a lengthy conversation about domains and the business. I always appreciated that



Yes, I remember that, the software used by canspace is the same software whc uses and now all.ca (Epik if it ever really launches).


----------

